# cementing gold from ar solution with magnesium



## arthur kierski (May 8, 2011)

i just saw in u-tube a process of cementing gold from computer parts from ar with magnesium foil-----in the video ,one sees the yellow gold powder and i noticed that cementing happened without elimination of nitrics---
please could some members coment this facts? 
i cemented rh from rh sulphates spent solutions with magnesium and it worked very well
thanks all, 
Arthur


----------



## qst42know (May 8, 2011)

Magnesium is higher on the reactivity list than even aluminum. All the other base metals in solution would cement. Very effective but a dirty choice.

I expect your Rh solution was reasonably clean to start with.


----------



## arthur kierski (May 8, 2011)

yes,you are right.-------the rh solutions did not have base metals----
thanks, 
Arthur


----------



## macfixer01 (May 25, 2011)

qst42know said:


> Magnesium is higher on the reactivity list than even aluminum. All the other base metals in solution would cement. Very effective but a dirty choice.
> 
> I expect your Rh solution was reasonably clean to start with.





Hmmm interesting. Even more so since I still have a 110 pound drum of finely powdered magnesium I don't know what to do with. I used to sell a few chemicals to fellow fireworks enthusiasts, but they were much more interested in magnalium not magnesium.


----------



## Irons (May 25, 2011)

I wouldn't put Magnesium powder in a strongly acidic solution. The reaction would be quite violent.


----------

